# Would You Do This?



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I read were they did a poll for golfers and asked them if they would give

up sex for 1 year to golf a certain golf course that is private. Now with our

public waters this isnt a problem but my question is would YOU do this to fish

a certain body?, Or lets say a chance to fish the classic or fish FLW for free 

for 1 year would ya give it up for a year?.

Mark


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Not a chance. Some sacrifices are just not worth it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would give up sex to fish anywhere, been married to long to enjoy sex.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd give up sleep and sex for one year if I could legally fish Meander Reservoir (Mahoning County) for one day from my boat. I grew up next to this protected body of water and can attest to its legendary status. State record bass & crappie are dying of old age there....everyday.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Flats your killing me...

I would give up my 80th year...figure I will be stuck with a teacup handle by then anyhow...LOL... but I'd take the fishing now


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I can not and will not do without either!

A perfect day is winning a tournament that afternoon and having great sex that night...and yes I do speak from experience!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm depends on who the sex is with lmao


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

my wife or her sister?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

There are always carp....  

I'll take the fishn'-

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Nip...that was bad  

bttmline - hot sister in law eh...


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Better question for bttmline. Is his sister - in - law fishing friendly and avalible?  

AJ


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Look at my avatar and ask me that question again. I know how my wife would answer!!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm 22 and I would definately give it up for the chance to catch some hawgs. Thankfully I'm going to get that chance in march and I don't even have to give up sex. But I hear those big females on Rayburn calling my name!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry, but I wouldn't. With all the great info here on OGF, I'm catching lots of great fish on public waters, so I guess I'll just say I'm happy to have my cake and eat it too....LOL


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

> ...my question is would YOU do this to fish
> 
> a certain body...


No chance.

But I would consider giving up fishin' for a year to have sex with a certain body.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

spinfisher said:


> No chance.
> 
> But I would consider giving up fishin' for a year to have sex with a certain body.


That's what I'm talk'in about!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

heck yeah id give it up. it gets old. gimmie the fishin!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

This is probably one of the most entertaining threads that I have read in a long _long_ time...lol


----------



## Deltafisher (Mar 1, 2005)

I am surprised that a certain poster on this forum hasnt said how stupid this thread is  But agree with Reel Lady,its a rather entertaining thread  




Delta


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You are a fun person and are open minded not to take this personal 

but what you give it up to fish the bassn gals for Free for one year?

Mark


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Why give up anything when you can have both. 

Nip - thanks for making me get the padded deck option on the Stratos...

Now I just need to get a stereo installed on the boat so I can play some music.

But in the end...I'd take fishing.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Man what an easy question to answer. Got to go with the sex. I can fish when I get to 80 ummmmm, now there is viagra. Crap now witch do I chose.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ranger487 said:


> You are a fun person and are open minded not to take this personal
> 
> but what you give it up to fish the *bassn gals* for Free for one year?
> 
> Mark


lol...nothing! because I'm not fishing Bass N Gals


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Not a chance


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been with the same woman since we were both mere babies until we somehow got to be 50-something. I'm not sure when sex will get "old" or "boring" to the point that I would rather fish but, man, some of you guys must be very sure your wives will never see your responses in this thread! You might give up sex sooner than you think!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

spinfisher said:


> You might give up sex sooner than you think!


Now that is funny, true but funny.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm with the young guys...I don't think i could go cold turkey


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Not a chance. I would give up fishing to sleep with some body. 

This thread is great!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

I think spinfisher posed the better question...would you give up a year of fishing....? Tough one for married folks to answer..LOL... and is it once, a week, a year... fishing in Ohio isn't that great anyhow


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> i'm with the young guys...I don't think i could go cold turkey


lol....the young guys....im a young guy and id give it up in a heartbeat to go on a trophy trip.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

> lol....the young guys....im a young guy and id give it up in a heartbeat to go on a trophy trip.


Then you married the wrong woman.....he-he. (that was a joke born from half-truth)


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

lol...im not even close to being married


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Good for you! Don't fall into the trap.....


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I gave up the sex when I got married, LOL.

I'd give up sex for ever for a house on Lake Wylie with a new bass boat at my dock!!!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this the Clinton definitiation of sex or sexual relations? If it were his definition I would give up a lot more. 

I've got a reliable back-up, but man I'd hate to have to bring it out of retirement.


----------

